# Jellyfish tank



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these tanks?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessories/guelph/cubic-jellyfish-aquarium-retails-for-1300/1049845383?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Saw one at Canada Corals, not sure if they still have it... but its new and at a great price. The store owners may know more about keeping jellies.

-Joel


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I kept blue blubber jelly fish around 12 6 months ago in a 75 g tank with a small power head guard up and a divider ,small flow enough so they can circulate a circular fahion . so the jelly dont suck up but some time stll do get suck up .Mine got to live closer to 2 month .I was feeding live plankton.If i had rotifer back then it would live longerA.k kingdom get them in in the fall when they are in seasons .there life span is not great they start to srink up tiny and eventually die.I would not do it a again.The post is from aquriumpros a while back.jelly fish are tempting But i will pass on this one.I jelly tank i find it too small and hold too little water so you cant add more jelly only certain amount.


----------



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

When I click on the link you posted to Kijiji, I see an add for rubber stamps and hair extensions. I guess the jellyfish aquarium you were looking for is gone/sold. What type of aquarium was it?
If you still have questions about the aquarium or jellyfish in general, ask. Or, P'M' me.
Cheers,
Chris


----------

